# Eq settings for Iron Maiden tone



## Lumberjackjosh

I was just wondering if anyone new any good eq settings for iron maiden, i have a line 6 15 watt amp and usually have my distorto pedal. if anyone has any settings or where to find them, many thanks


----------

